# Best printer option for two teachers



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

it sounds like the waste ink tank is full. this is a tank and sponge beneath the printer to soak up excess ink. After a certain number of pages, the printer stops. if it didnt, the excess ink would leak out all over your table.
the good news is that you can buy a brand new Epson NX200 multifunction printer at Officemax for $40 (down from $80). the bad news is that you cant refill the cartridges. the good news is that you can buy cartridges for under $3 at http://ccs-digital.com which hold 66% more ink than epson.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

glad you got it working. here's another tip. your printer uses the same cartridges as my cx8400. I get them for under $3 at http://ccs-digital.com and these hold 60% more ink than standard cartridges.

If you're looking for a reliable all-in-one inkjet with good quality output, a solid warranty and inexpensive ink, look at the Epson workforce or NX series. The best warranty in the industry. For a year, Epson will fedex a replacement and pick up the old one should you need it.

I just bought the Workforce 500 direct from Epson for $60. It scans, copies, faxes and has a document feeder.

here's the nx415 for $60 at officemax
http://officemax.com/catalog/sku.js...ultCount=1&csSearchTag=true&_requestid=777245

NX100 for $30 from Target http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html?asin=B001G8H198&tag=tcom-gbexpo71-20


You can get 11 free cartridges every month for Epsons which each hold about triple the ink of Epson cartridges. This does not involve joining a club or mail-in rebates or committing to any other offer. Here are the details: http://www.ccs-digital.com/freeink.asp


----------



## daimbert (May 20, 2009)

Hello everyone...

I currently own a Brother MFC 9440cn and although I am happy with the printer overall my girlfriend and I are considering getting a different printer/copier. Why? Well this printer has the annoying issue that it waste color toner even though we mostly do black copies. As a result right now we need to replace all toners plus the drum (about 20,000 copies so far) at the whopping price of $450 and we only paid 500 for the printer. That's to much to stomach.

Both my girlfriend and I are music teachers (general music/band director) who on a typical school year make anywhere from 15,000 to 20,000 copies. Now all my copies are exclusively black but my girlfriend needs to have the option of color printing when needed. We would love to have a copier/scanner/printer and with duplexing and automatic feeder but don't need a fax at all.

What would be the most cost effective option for us. Do we:

1.Buy a monochrome laser mfc and just buy a separate color printer for those occasions we need color.

2.Buy a separate monochrome laser printer, high speed scanner (another option that would be useful for a teacher) and separate color printer (again for those occasions when we need color printing.

3. Another MFC color laser printer
that does color, even though most have fax.

Well leave it to the pros. What brand and or models. We are willing to spend at most 500 - 600 dollars. We just need to buy one that is cost effective for us. We initially brought the brother for convenience but it's ending up being a money pit. Help us. !


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

Are you buying in Canada or USA?

Its always better to have 2 different printers if you have enough room. As long as you you stay with laser printers the toner cannot dry so you are not forced to print every now and then to keep the nozzles from drying. 

That means having a color laser printer that you will be using only a few times a month is probably the best way to go for color printing.

As for your everyday monochrome printing, the cheapest way is always the bottom line laser printer in the 100$ bracket. You will be able to pull out around 10 000 copies before having to change a drum, once you need to change the drum you can just recycle the printer (please recycle) and get a brand new machine for around the same price as the drum.

Rince and repeat.


----------



## daimbert (May 20, 2009)

Buying in USA. Are the B/W Multifunction printers any good? Or are the stand alone printers the best? We both need the option to copy so I am not sure if I should buy a separate scanner. So essentially we need a separate laser color and B/W printer.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

To solve this problem I have several printers which still works out cheaper than buying one expensive one. It also gives me backup in case one goes down. I have two Brother HL2040 monochrome lasers for which I paid about $50 each. I found toner on ebay for $6 but you need a $4 part called a reset gear in order to refill. In 3 years all I replaced is the toner. The $6 lasts for about 3,000 pages.
I have Samsung CLP-300 color laser for which I paid $80. I bought a full set of toner for $70 at http://ccs-digital.com but so far I only replaced the black. It's good for 2,000 pages.
I have several Epson multifunctions for copying, scanning and color photos. I recently bought the NX200 for $40 at officemax. I get ink for under $3 a cartridge at http://ccs-digital.com
I don't think all these printers together cost $500.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

monochrome multifunctions are reliable depending on the brand/model. The reason why I mentionned the printers instead of all-in-one units is because they are very cheap.

If you need monochrome copying it will be cheaper to get the monochrome MFC for your monochrome jobs and the color MFC for color jobs.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

How much color are you going to do? I have an Epson cx3810 scanner/copier/printer which is years old and still going strong. You might be fine with a monochrome laser and an Epson multi-function color printer (look at the NX series and the Workforce series). Both machines could be under $100 each.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Epson Stylus CX3810*

You should never refill catridges and particularly Epson. It's a good way to kill a printer. Read http://www.ccs-digital.com/refills.asp for details. There are probably clots in your refilled cartridge which have blocked your print heads. With new cartridges under $3, it doesnt make sense to refill.
And thanks to another offer, you can get free ink every month. Read http://www.ccs-digital.com/freeink.asp for details.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Which printer to buy*

If you're looking for a reliable all-in-one inkjet with good quality output, a solid warranty and inexpensive ink, look at the Epson workforce or NX series. The best warranty in the industry. For a year, Epson will fedex a replacement and pick up the old one should you need it.

This is what I consider the best deal right now for a wireless scanner/copier/printer/fax with auto document feeder
Workforce 500 direct from Epson $70 plus free shipping with code FREESHIP5
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...462&RMID=eml_200908_estoreBTS&RRID=1013876963
You can also find it at officemax for $60 plus shipping but if you sign up for officemaxperks you get $20 back.

NX100 for $28 from Target http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html?asin=B001G8H198&tag=tcom-gbexpo71-20


You can now get 11 free cartridges every month for Epsons which each hold about double the ink of standard cartridges. This does not involve joining a club or mail-in rebates or committing to any other offer. You just buy the 11 cartridges for $30 and turn in your empties for a credit of the full purchase price. I've done it four times already. Here are the details: http://www.ccs-digital.com/freeink.asp


----------

